# Tube Versus flat



## spike316

Hi whats peoples opinions on flat bands versus tube.


----------



## pgandy

Perhaps I should wait until I use more tubing before commenting. I used Marksman’s tubing with their slingshot and liked neither, their slingshot nor their bands. I found the flats more to my liking and they got me serious about slingshots. I recently started using 1842 and have 1745 on the way. I find neither the flats nor the 1842 tubing over shadows the other, each have their own characteristics. The flats seem more versatile regarding the different types and dimensions that I can cut them. The release is smoother. So far I’ve gotten more power with a number of flat bands. The 1842 is easier to make into a band and requires fewer tools. It has adequate power for me purposes. The slingshot that I use the 1842 is small and carries better in my pocket. But I find it harder to hold when the power close up as it does not distribute the pressure evenly in my hand as my PSs do. That in itself is limiting the power. I have another slingshot on order that I hope to be able to use with a stronger pull but I have little hope in even matching the power that I can get with my PSs and flat band. The band life is probably better with the 1842 although I shorten it with the heavier/shorter pull length. I can get about the same life, or close to it, out of TBG but the power is less than the 1842 at that point. At the moment I do not feel like rejecting either in the favour of the other.


----------



## newconvert

personally my experiences are a bit limited, i have Henries tubes and flat bands i have some chinese tubes, losts of latex and thera, the tubes seem stiff strong enough but a slower release, which i am guessing also means a slower overall speed, all the flats i have tried are more responsive faster, and to me easier to aim. IMHO


----------



## Henry the Hermit

As usual, the best answer is, it depends. What do you want? Speed, power, easy pull, long life, cheap, etc? As a general rule, big tubes last longer, flats are faster, but... There's always a but, isn't there? I'm beginning to believe the reason big tubes last longer than flats, aside from imperfect cutting of flats, is that flats are usually easier to pull and tend to get stretched closer to the limit. For example, #107 rubber bands will easily go over 1000 rounds is stretched only about 4 times relaxed length. Chinese tubes, noted for longevity, are breaking at 200~300 shots for me, but I'm stretching them to near maximum. You'll just have to experiment and see what works for you.


----------



## timdix

I agree with Henry...it depends what features you desire. If you are simply short range target shooting any scrap of rubber can do. 
To achieve near maximum performance out of latex needs some finessing. Tubes can be set up fast I can assure you but you need to taper them.
For me nothing is more versatile than the 1745 tube. Set it up with single strand tied(lightly) to a loop to give a virtual 2:1 taper,use as long a draw as possible and stretch to your maximum. 
If you of average adult size/strength you will see 300fps and up for 3.5gram 3/8 steel and 250fps and up for 7gram lead. I usually see 300 shots out of this set up.I get only half that or less with flats.
1845's are a good choice if you want a lighter draw.You should see close to 200 shots with slighty less speeds. But remember if you can only manage a light draw these may actually be faster. 
Match draw weight/ammo with tapered tubes and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## NaturalFork

This topic has been discussed several times in various thread.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11340-flatband-or-tube/page__p__120230__hl__+tubes%20+flat__fromsearch__1#entry120230

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/9701-tubes-vs-flat-bands-both-theraband/page__hl__%2Btubes+%2Bflat__fromsearch__1

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/9000-flatband-or-tubes/page__p__92352__hl__+tubes%20+flat__fromsearch__1#entry92352

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7529-tubes-vs-flatbands/page__p__78143__hl__+tubes%20+flat__fromsearch__1#entry78143


----------



## Tex-Shooter

When this topic is discussed, it is the usual opinion that tubes outlast flats. I have found however that flats mounted in a specific way (like Saunders for instance) will last as long as tubes if not exposed to UV too much. One of the reasons that most tubes last longer than flats is they are usually shooting slower. When I juice up latex tube's to shoot as fast as flats they lose some of there life also. The reason that I like flats is they have less recoil and speed per pull weight. The small tubes (I refuse to call them Chinese tubes **) do reduce some of the problems that large tubes have. - Tex

** Some of us were shooting small tubes a long time ago and marksman had a slingshot with small tubes in the early 90's. It was there cheap version, but it shot faster than there more expensive versions using large tubes.


----------



## pfshunter

i like tubes better because i shoot a pfs so they are hard to beat! though ott and ttf (non pfs) are better with flat-bands

hope it helps!


----------

